# Noticed something odd today.



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I went out to start the car this morning to let it run for a few minutes in the driveway before heading off to work. Being the paranoid person that I am, I figured I'd lock the vehicle with it running while I went back inside so no one would drive off with it. Don't worry, my wife's set of keys w/ remote was in the house so there was no chance of locking myself out of an already-running vehicle.
Anyway, I'm sitting in the running car and open the door to get out. I then tried the lock the doors (with the driver's door open) via the switch on the door. It wouldn't let me. It would lock and then immediatly unlock by itself. Hmmm, I guess that's to prevent you from locking yourself out of a running vehicle. Pretty neat. So then I thought, I wonder about the remote. Is the car THAT smart?
Turns out you CAN lock the vehicle with the engine that way.
No real point to this post I guess. I just thought that was kind of odd.
Two brownie points to whomever can tell me first if you can lock a running X-Trail, with the driver's door open by using the switch on the PASSENGER door. C'mon, I know there's at least one of you out there anal and curious enough to try it now that I've planted the seed.


----------



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

*No go on the right side*

You can't! There have been some car jackings in our city during the holiday season and I always lock the doors as soon as I'm in or when someone steps out. When you try the driver side door lock while the passenger door is open, it locks quickly and then unlocks right away as you stated.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Car jackings in Winnipeg? I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Rockford said:


> Car jackings in Winnipeg? I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


You're wrong Rockford it's WINNTERPEG, Who the hell want to carjack at those temps?

And for the locks, yes, Nissan got that since a lot of time, there's a proof of the difference between locking a car from inside than from outside:

Lower the drivers window, close the door & lock with the remote, then unlock by hand & open the door trough the window, BE PREPARED WITH THE REMOTE OR KEY, your Xty will horn like crazy till you unlock with remote or do the opening movement with the key at the door.

Do it & post how much time did you need to stop the horn.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Rockford said:


> I went out to start the car this morning to let it run for a few minutes in the driveway before heading off to work. Being the paranoid person that I am, I figured I'd lock the vehicle with it running while I went back inside so no one would drive off with it.


You could kills 2 birds with one stone if you got yourself a "remote starter" :thumbup: 

1. you wouldn't have to go outside to start it, and

2. you would not have to worry about it being stolen, as there'd be no key in the ignition and the moment someone touched the brake (without the key in the ignition) it would shut off.

Aside from this, you can also lock & unlock the doors using your remote starter fob.

These remote starters are a "convenient" feature in both winter & summer.

In the winter you can leave your heater on after you shut down for the night, and in the summer you can leave the A/C on. Then when you remote start it, it's warm in the winter and cool in the summer......

The foregoing has been a paid political announcement on behalf of the "Remote Starter Party" - - please vote for us on 23 Jan. 2006 :asleep: :asleep: :crazy:


----------



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

*Is car jacking when you leave it running while not sitting in it??? lol*

Seriously! There were 7500 car thefts in Manitoba last year, and alot of them were jackings. Murder capital of Canada, winter 6 months of the year, west nile virus....why don't people want to live here?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Car Jacking in Manila*

This is "scary"....

http://www.manilatimes.net/national/2005/nov/25/yehey/opinion/20051125opi4.html


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

You shoud read Mexico City's newspapers, things like that are well common there, Another reason why I move out of there.

We bought our XTy just because we moved out of there, If we were still there, we never bought 'em & keep just with my sleeper Sentra.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Lower the drivers window, close the door & lock with the remote, then unlock by hand & open the door trough the window, BE PREPARED WITH THE REMOTE OR KEY, your Xty will horn like crazy till you unlock with remote or do the opening movement with the key at the door.
> 
> Do it & post how much time did you need to stop the horn.


Manuel, I did exactly that and was holding the remote waiting for the exy to go crazy, but there was complete silence!

I always thought that our exy was factory quipped with an alarm, apparently this is not the case and it is only equipped with an engine immobiliser and "panic" alarm 

I'm devastated after 3 years of driving the exy to find this out


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe just yours Jadal, I tested mine out on the first day I bought it.
I locked it with the remote while the window is rolled down, and I reach inside to unlocked it and open the door. Instantly the alarm went off, lights flash and horn honks.
After I isntalled my Compustar 2WFM8000 I tried again just incase the guy didn't disable my factory alarm, but both went off. The Compustar had a split second delay compare to the factory tho.

Jimmy



aussietrail said:


> Manuel, I did exactly that and was holding the remote waiting for the exy to go crazy, but there was complete silence!
> 
> I always thought that our exy was factory quipped with an alarm, apparently this is not the case and it is only equipped with an engine immobiliser and "panic" alarm
> 
> I'm devastated after 3 years of driving the exy to find this out


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yikes, 


*ATTENTION Xty PEOPLE, PLEASE ATTENTION 

Let's everybody do the test & post the results* 



Maybe Jalal got a problem with his Xty alarm (I can't remember the name Nissan gave to their system).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Maybe just yours Jadal, I tested mine out on the first day I bought it.
> I locked it with the remote while the window is rolled down, and I reach inside to unlocked it and open the door. Instantly the alarm went off, lights flash and horn honks.
> After I isntalled my Compustar 2WFM8000 I tried again just incase the guy didn't disable my factory alarm, but both went off. The Compustar had a split second delay compare to the factory tho.
> 
> Jimmy


Here you go, another difference is features between one country and another.

All xtrails in Australia are like mine and I was suprised to find this out today, as I thought mine would sound the horn too, but it didn't 

Another member from the Australian Forum with a Series II tried this and he got the same result as me.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK Guys I think I found the answer (which I didn't want to find) 

Canadian spec xtrails have the:

Immobilizer Key System 
*Anti-theft system*

Standard across all models.

Someone very "wise" in Nissan Australia has decided not to include this on the Australian spec xtrail and we have just the following:

Engine Immobiliser
"Panic" button through the remote control.

No anti-theft for us Aussies 

This sucks big time


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Anti-theft standard on this side of the Atlantic.


----------

